# Pathfinder 15t prop help????



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

remember that 4 blades and aggressive cupping requires that you drop pitch 2 to 3 inches. I'm running an SWC4 12 pitch and it really needs to be an eleven I think (no tach). Waterman 16 tiller, 50hp.


----------

